
Flappy Bird in 481 Bytes - asicsp
https://gist.github.com/Hurricane996/1f56c4d431ab0c42d5fe84657443f5b5
======
asicsp
Use left mouse click to play

Saw it on reddit, which has some more variations mentioned in comments:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ihuisz/flappy_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ihuisz/flappy_bird_in_481_bytes/)

